# Pictures of sunken Bertram 630



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Apparently a Bertram 630 sunk of Myrtle Beach last month. There seems to be a lot of speculation bewtween the owner, insurance company, and Ferretti-Bertram as to why it sank. I found the pics to be awesome and there are pages of them as divers and engineers are doing some type of investigation. If you want to see the pics then google "pictures of sunken bertram 630". It will be really interesting to see how this unfolds. The crew onboard were rescued by a nearby boat.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jeeze, the entire transom got ripped off. What are they saying happened?

B


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

The gallery of pictures I looked at showed extensive damage to the bow area above the boot stripe on both port and starboard side from bow to amidship. There weren't any pictures of the transom in the gallery of pics I saw. Here is the link to the photos I saw of the 63 foot Bert "Absolutely" http://www.yachtforums.com/forums/general-yachting-discussion/12624-yachtforums-exclusive-underwater-pictures-sunken-bertram-630-a.html

As a result of the bow damage below the rub-rail, I believe the crew is saying she went bow first into a large wave which entered at the void of the bow under the rub-rail and than the force of the wave "peeled" the entire deck off starting at the tip of the bow and ending at the bottom of the rise in the deck where the main salon is located, overlooking the front deck. This is very possible judging by the photos the divers took. This is how the vessel took on massive amounts of water and took her down.

I believe the owner is saying that there was a structural failure in the bow section resulting from ongoing stress cracks in a specific area of the front hull.

In one of the shots, you can see directly into the anchor locker with a very clear view of the pvc pipe that leads the anchor chain into the locker.

Another report is that the vessel hit a buoy head on which was marking a reef. However, the picture of the buoy that is in question could in no way cause all of the damage seen in the divers photo's IMO.

It appears that all the damage was caused above the waterline judging by the photos the divers shot that I saw.

Will be intersting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 446 (9 members and 437 guests.



What a popular sinking, too bad for the owner with this much exposure. That was on their site.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> There weren't any pictures of the transom in the gallery of pics I saw.


Here ya go. Transom gone Boom Boom.

Brandon


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Here ya go. Transom gone Boom Boom.
> 
> Brandon


Ouch !!! WTH !!! Must be allot more to this story. Never really seen a boat loose both bow and stern / transom.

What were they using for bait ??? Dynamite maybe ??? LOL


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

That not very good kind of boom.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have a freakin' clue about this situation, but it seems the E-rumor is the boat just "fell part". Huh? Could that really happen? I think this rumor is in part due to the delamination issue that one boat had. I am sure we all remember those incredible pics. 

Brandon


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Thin  Lots of nidacore and composit material with little or no wood.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Here ya go. Transom gone Boom Boom.
> 
> Brandon


boom de yada 
boom de yada 
boom de yada 
boom de yada............

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..............


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I don't know what happened but after reading several items on different forums it appears that the crew's story is that the bow folded back when hitting a wave causing the boat to sink rapidly. Apparently the transom damage happened after it was on the bottom because reportedly the boat had been dragged by currents about 1000 feet, or that's supposedly what the divers said. I don't know if we'll ever know the whole truth but it does point out that sheeit does happen and it happens quickly.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

All I can say is I have taken a new Bertram 63 off my Christmas Wish List:wink:


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

one word... megalodon!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think the pics that Brandon posted are the same boat...That cockpit looks more like the size of a 46' bertram than a 63'. Still whatever happened to that one does not look fun.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> I don't think the pics that Brandon posted are the same boat...That cockpit looks more like the size of a 46' bertram than a 63'. Still whatever happened to that one does not look fun.


Take a look for your self. Says it is.....

http://www.yachtforums.com/forums/g...underwater-pictures-sunken-bertram-630-a.html


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Bertram*

This will be great when the real truth comes out. That boat came all untogether.
Terry


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Like that one guy said...there is are three sides to this story:

1) The crew's
2) The builder (Bertram)
3) The truth!

:doowapsta


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Let me re-state that....not saying you are wrong at all brandon. I saw that on the other forum as well. That just really looks like the cockpit of a mid to early 90's 46' to me. I was on a 63' down in key west a couple years ago and the cockpit was huge.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Not my letter, but passing it on for what its worth.



Dear Bertram Dealers, Employees, and Friends, 


As part of my ongoing commitment to provide you with fact-based information regarding the November 6 sinking of a Bertram 63, I offer this update. 

Our main consideration in examining this complex matter – where all the facts are not known – has been to avoid jumping to conclusions. Clearly, once information is presented as “fact” and later shown to be wrong, it is nearly impossible to put the toothpaste back in the tube. 

That is why we at Bertram are being very careful to say only that which is verifiable and fact-based. And it is why we are concerned that on some internet sites others have published as “fact” statements that are not verifiable. 

For example, some people are saying that Bertram alleges the yacht that sank hit the Bill Perry Jr. buoy. What we in fact believe is that the yacht sank because it collided with something, possibly the buoy. It has also been stated that this buoy “could not” have caused the damage. They are saying this without the benefit of having physically inspected the buoy closely following the incident or - it seems - knowing much about the physical properties of the buoy. 

The buoy in question weighs 200 lbs and has a heavy-duty steel frame. It is 24 inches in diameter with an overall height of 13 feet 5 inches. A total of 6 feet of the buoy is out of the water. A preliminary analysis indicates that the impact between the Bertram traveling at cruising speed and striking the top of this specific buoy in the manner described by the boat captain would occur with between 7,000 and 12,000 lbs of force. 

It has also been confirmed that the bow geometry and buoy height would result in the first point of impact occurring above the waterline in the cored section of the hull. Bertram, as most sportfish manufacturers, uses cored hull construction above the waterline for the weight and stiffness benefit while maintaining the impact resistant solid glass below the waterline. Although a hole puncture above the waterline itself does not alone cause a vessel to sink, ensuing extreme hydraulic pressures created by coming off a wave at speed and into another (as described by the captain) would almost certainly open the puncture further resulting in the breach of the hull. 

Attached is a photograph of the buoy shortly after the incident occurred. The paint on the buoy has since washed away but we were able to gather samples of the paint from what was obviously a fresh strike on the buoy. Independent laboratory results confirmed that the paint type on the vessel hull was found to match the paint transfer from the buoy to a high degree of scientific certainty. Also attached is the buoy manufacturer’s sketch of the full buoy and a description of its construction. 

In short, Bertram continues to believe that the description of the incident made by the captain – who it should be noted did not report to the Coast Guard that he had seen the buoy despite his proximity to it – is consistent with a collision. Examination of the buoy showed matching paint, some damage from impact, and an apparent propeller cut. Preliminary inspection of the boat seemed to verify a hit. Given the force of impact on the cored hull several feet above the bow’s waterline and the captain’s own description of events, collision with this buoy is clearly a possibility. 


The assertions we have seen - that the buoy in question could not have caused the damage - do not consider the potential impact on the hull if it was punctured at cruising speed by a metal structure followed by (as described by the captain) burying the bow in a wave. We believe such assertions to be mere speculation and irresponsible. 

We also would like to point out that the on-line suggestion that the owner’s attorney had to get a court order to keep us from salvaging the boat is entirely false. A copy of the Judge’s order, to which we consented, is also attached. 

I intend to continue to provide verifiable fact based information as we learn more about this incident. As always, if you have any questions on this matter, please do not hesitate to contact me. 


Michael W. Myers 
President 
Bertram Yacht Inc. 
(305) 633 - 8011


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

If that 200 pound 13 ft tall 24" wide buoy took down that 63 foot Bert mega-yacht..............I'll never own one. (not that I will ever be able to afford one)

I don't care if it was at cruising speed or not. So the whole entire front deck peeled back from a strike to the hull below the rub rail and above the waterline ??? Than, the entire transom was ripped from the hull because currents dragged it across the bottom a 1000 feet from where it sunk ??? pfffttttt !!! That doesn't make me feel any better about the construction.

Like everything else I guess these days, new construction and engineering may produce faster and lighter hulls, but not necessarily safer judging by the results of this incident. Makes me feel allot better about my friends 1987 63 foot Egg Harbor. If it would have hit that buoy, it would have scratched the hull and the buoy would have sunk.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Not only that but to sink a vessel like this one and the buoy had no damage? No damage to the bow under the stripline and then the damage to the transom? Interesting.



bluewaterbound1 said:


> If that 200 pound 13 ft tall 24" wide buoy took down that 63 foot Bert mega-yacht..............I'll never own one. (not that I will ever be able to afford one)


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I will never own one cause they cost like 5 million bux.... there are a few boats out there that have had the bow come apart on big waves. If I remember right fishkillr had to pick some people up out of the water in the southern GOM that had their yacht go down in moderate seas when the bow seperated(hull/cap) and went down in under a minute. They wree in a convoy of 3 or 4 yachts giong to the carribean.... I am pretty sure it was not a bertram but same story pretty much....


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

So if I buy a boat and go out and sink it, the builder is resposible? Sounds like BS to me..... I am no expert but simply spearing a wave couldn't do that kind of damage. Had to have bounced off something.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm.. Something smells fishy... If that boat did come apart just from hitting that bouy like the company alleges, then it doesn't say much for Bertram quality.  My uncle owns a 61' yacht that would have mowed that sucker down like tissue paper..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

IF........ the boat struck the buoy, and the buoy had alot of slack chain/cable, it is very likely that props and rudders got ripped out the transom. maybe they took the transom with them on the way out.

Being new, maybe they had it to the pins , or at least 30 knots, a 200# buoy is nothing compared to the ton or so anchor under it.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

What if the sun exploded? To many ''what if's''. I wouldn't inform an opinion untill more facts are in place.


----------

